

Show HN: Golang queue abstraction, working redis impl., amqp on the way - phonkee
https://github.com/phonkee/ergoq

======
phonkee
I needed this for one of my sideprojects. Just simple queue (with pubsub)
where driver can be chosen by dsn. API should be almost stable and I am
working on improvements (drivers). Also the test coverage should be high in
master branch. Any comments?

